# Fighter Planes and that : Predannack : Summer of 2011



## Mars Lander (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't know why I havent posted these. But am doing a talk on urban exploration tomorrow ( Sat 16th Feb 2013 ) at arts festival, it sounds grand but its only a little thing and was digging around for footage and realised i had these too.. 

Its a while back now whilst Sssshhhh. and I were in the gorge that is Cornwall we wanted to some splores as well as holiday time so we set off in search of the fighter planes which you can aeroplaney see on google maps (see what i did there)

We parked up with a vague idea where to head , with the constant whirr of sea kings above us we wondered what they'd make of us investigating the planes if we could find em, Ssshhh.... spotted an airsock and the hunt was over , i gotta say of all the splores this is still one of the best ever..

First thing we got up close and personal too was this ...

















Check them bad buoy exhausts






You just dont see that everyday...






What i thought was great but sadly not pictured is one of those old hold down play and press record , tape recorders actually built into the cockpit of a Sea Harrier and someond had left "Now thats what I call music xx"






This had its nose off, looks more like a washing machine than a precision, then hi-tech flying death machine






Then this guy, it was whilst in here playing top gun that a black jeep whistled past Ssshhhh.. seemingly unbothered by our presence.






Nearly tripped over this ...






a couple of hulks of helicoptery ...get to the chopper charlie











one last harriet






As say at the begining am doing a talk on sploring so I needed as much media as poss so i dont have to talk as much and knocked this out to illustrate that Google Maps is your friend and features all of the above and more including me Jet surfing for REAL...... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKjzUIUUbfk&[/ame]

Tatty Bye and wish me luck....
at this.... www.deadacefilms.com/cadence​


----------



## MrDan (Feb 15, 2013)

Very interesting! Appreciate the video too!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 15, 2013)

Great pics & video.


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2013)

This one’s best done at the weekend when you can get to the control tower, there’s a half a dozen Harriers in good nick parked just to the right of it, you’ll be picked up on the CCTV but if they conclude you’re harmless they might not bother to come out. If they do turn out, Don’t piss about give up immediately, they have no sense of humour.

I enjoyed your post, Thanks


----------



## Woofem (Feb 16, 2013)

stunning pictures, i love any aircraft me


----------



## Lucky Pants (Feb 16, 2013)

Good shots dude !! nice to see a bit of plane surfing


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 16, 2013)

oh yes love this nice shots mate


----------



## sonyes (Feb 16, 2013)

Very nice that....great pics bud


----------



## perjury saint (Feb 16, 2013)

*Nice one you pair! Yet another one for the list...*


----------



## muppix (Feb 16, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, what a grand day out! I just tuned in looking for something to do tomorrow (has to be easy as recuperating from a spinal injury) and this rocks my world.


----------



## Pen15 (Feb 17, 2013)

Something different and very good too. 

Hope the talk went well


----------



## Bluetwo (Feb 19, 2013)

In order down the page, Jaguar T.2, Harrier/SHAR, Jetstream and A Wessex helicopter lying down for a sleep. I believe the Harriers have been sold and will be moving on to a new home soon, if they haven't already. 
Nice poke around!


----------



## Mars Lander (Feb 20, 2013)

Bluetwo said:


> In order down the page, Jaguar T.2, Harrier/SHAR, Jetstream and A Wessex helicopter lying down for a sleep. I believe the Harriers have been sold and will be moving on to a new home soon, if they haven't already.
> Nice poke around!



Heey thanks for that had an idea about the others but not the first a Jaguar eh, good one , Cheers


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting. I thought there were only Harriers there.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 21, 2013)

Never done aircraft before so I thought these were really cool  Especially the Harriers.


----------



## Walrus75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bluetwo said:


> In order down the page, Jaguar T.2, Harrier/SHAR, Jetstream and A Wessex helicopter lying down for a sleep.


And under that is a cockpit shot of a Sea King.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 24, 2013)

A very different kind of splore, most interesting wondering around all them wounded planes and wondering who last flew them....i did feel sorry for that one on its side i have the urge to help it up, like wen a tortoise gets stuck on its back


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 25, 2013)

Excellent report!
Been looking on Google maps, but think I need glasses as can't see anything!

Surprised to find anyhting like this!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2013)

Big Bill said:


> Excellent report!
> Been looking on Google maps, but think I need glasses as can't see anything!
> 
> Surprised to find anyhting like this!



Try Google earth they are all there.


----------



## peterc4 (Mar 4, 2013)

i bet that was a nice change. well done


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 4, 2013)

Stunning stuff as ever from you pair, got to love old aircraft !


----------



## poppywillow900 (Mar 4, 2013)

Great Pics!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 5, 2013)

I love a bit of aeronautical action!


----------



## VirtualLuddite (May 13, 2013)

Brilliant pics & excellant 'splore dudes I'm off down that way myself soon,so I may well drag the mrs along on a recce and do a follow up on your intel!! I just hope the Ministry of robbing b*+*¤¥ds and dept of military asset sales to unfriendly sandy nations do'nt realise that they've missed a few and remove 'em before I can convince my beloved that taking hikes in all weathers to some very isolated places with thd dogs to look at old buildings and rubble etc? Is'nt just a waste of time? Thanks for the pics


----------



## Mars Lander (May 17, 2013)

VirtualLuddite said:


> Brilliant pics & excellant 'splore dudes I'm off down that way myself soon,so I may well drag the mrs along on a recce and do a follow up on your intel!! I just hope the Ministry of robbing b*+*¤¥ds and dept of military asset sales to unfriendly sandy nations do'nt realise that they've missed a few and remove 'em before I can convince my beloved that taking hikes in all weathers to some very isolated places with thd dogs to look at old buildings and rubble etc? Is'nt just a waste of time? Thanks for the pics



If you get there you'll love it, weekends may be best


----------



## Catmandoo (May 17, 2013)

Wow!! Epic vid!
Can I ask what software you use to create your video?


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2013)

Epic! Congrats, pure excellence!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 17, 2013)

Catmandoo said:


> Wow!! Epic vid!
> Can I ask what software you use to create your video?



Thanks  I use quite a varied amount of software. mainly on this 'after effects' and Sony's digital film editor 'Vegas' a bit of photoshop here n there , 3d studio max for the cloud tunnel and then recoloured using magic bullet


----------



## Catmandoo (May 18, 2013)

Top! Thanks for the reply.


----------

